# printing white masks using photoshop



## WightandWong (Jul 2, 2008)

Quick question: Does anybody in here print white masks from photoshop? I just got an HM1 and in training they showed us how to print white masks using Corel, but not Photoshop. So if anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate some help. Thanks.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

what do you mean by white mask? A white underbase for a shirt... or a white colored mask in photoshop?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It is also important to let people know whether you are using Print Pro or RIP Pro. These are two very different software programs and the instructions are probably different.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I do it. What Rip are you using?


----------



## WightandWong (Jul 2, 2008)

I am using rip pro. When I select white mask layer (hard or soft), the rip program says rendering and then it disappears and never sends it to the printer. But when I do an auto mask layer it prints it fine. I don't know why it won't let me just print a white layer. Any ideas? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

You have to send a color layer after the mask layer, then it will send the file to the printer.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is a video that will help you better understand the process - YouTube - Print a Separated Artwork File using MutliRIP dtg Softwar

Although it is called a different, it is basically the same RIP. Best wishes,

Mark


----------

